# Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung



## Sailfisch (24. September 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich trage mich bereits seit langen mit dem Gedanken eine Stella 10.000 FA und eine Tiagra 20 A anzuschaffen. Habe jetzt ein tolles Angebot bekommen, wobei ich aber mehrere Rollen abnehmen müßte. Wer Interesse hat kann sich, zwecks Preisen und allem Drum und Dran, gerne an mich wenden.
Selbstverständlich ist alles seriös, es gibt eine ordentliche Rechnung und auch Gewährleistungsansprüche etc.

Wäre tolle, wenn wir mit einer Sammelbestellung hier ein tolles Angebot wahrnehmen könnten.


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (24. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

moin,
würd mich schohn reizen so eine stella....
mit welchem preis wehre denn so ca. zu rechnen?


----------



## Sailfisch (24. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



Fleischpeitsche schrieb:


> moin,
> würd mich schohn reizen so eine stella....
> mit welchem preis wehre denn so ca. zu rechnen?



Du hast Post. :m


----------



## kulti007 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

würde mich auch interessieren :q


----------



## duck_68 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Die 10.0000er Stella mit der 16.000er Ersatzspule und dem 2. Kurbelknauf?

Der Preis würde mich ebenfalls interessieren!

Viele Grüße 
Martin


----------



## BIG WHITE (24. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Moin Kai,
kann man auch eine Stella 5000 oder 3000  günstig mitbestellen, wozu brauchst eine 20 Tiagra?:q ?? Finde die 16er besser,können morgen drüber reden!
Gruß
BigWhite


----------



## freibadwirt (24. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Hätte auch interesse an einer 8000 oder 10000 Stella und einer 16 er Tiagra .Wie hoch wäre den der Preis?
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> kann man auch eine Stella 5000 oder 3000  günstig mitbestellen,
> Gruß
> BigWhite



Jo kann man, allerdings gibt es keine 3000, sondern nur 2500 und dann 4000, soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## ullsok (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Und ich könnte ein 6000er Stella gebrauchen|wavey:

Dann hättest du ja alle Größen zusammen 

P.S.: Ist kein Witz;ich suche die Rolle wirklich - günstig natürlich!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Hallo Kai,ist das nun die 10.000 FA oder die SW 10.000HG
für den Preis ?????


Der  STF  :g


----------



## duck_68 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Ich denke die "FA" wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## klee (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Hätte interesse an einer 5000 fa Stella.und ne E-Spule für ne 4000 FB.Eine 3000 FB giebt es in den USA zu kaufen Fische Sie selber:m


----------



## duck_68 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



klee schrieb:


> Eine 3000 FB giebt es in den USA zu kaufen Fische Sie selber:m



... und in Japan


----------



## Chris26071 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

hallo leute, ich interesiere mich nich!! aber hab hier ein paar infos fuer euch. wenn ihr euch eine stella kauft dann empfehl ich euch nur die FA!!!!! sie kommt mit 2 Griffen, 2 ersatzspulen und oel und Werkzeug.

die Stellas 
20k und 15k
10k und 8k
haben genau den gleichen body auser die spule ist groeser. auf der shimano webseite finde ich die 15k und 8 k nicht aber die gibts ganz sicher weil ich hab eine 15k und will mir noch eine 8k besorgen.

MFG Chris


----------



## duck_68 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



Chris26071 schrieb:


> hallo leute, ich interesiere mich nich!! aber hab hier ein paar infos fuer euch. wenn ihr euch eine stella kauft dann empfehl ich euch nur die FA!!!!! sie kommt mit 2 Griffen, 2 ersatzspulen und oel und Werkzeug.
> 
> die Stellas
> 20k und 15k
> ...




Hallo Chris,

mit dem Vergleich zwischen der 10000er und der 20000er liegst etwas falsch, wenn Du schreibst, der Body wäre gleich. Die 10000er hat eine viel höhere Übersetzung und einen höheren Schnureinzug. (anderes Getriebe )
Meines Wissens nach bekommst Du in Deutschland die 10000er Stella nur ohne die 16000er E-Spule und ohne den zweiten Kurbelknauf#d 
In Japan usw. ist das was anderes. Dort heißt die Rolle auch Stella SW10000HG

Kai schrieb aber, dass es Rollen mit deutscher Gewährleistung sind, wenn ich micht nicht irre.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sailfisch (26. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,ist das nun die 10.000 FA oder die SW 10.000HG
> für den Preis ?????
> 
> 
> Der  STF  :g





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich denke die "FA" wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> mit dem Vergleich zwischen der 10000er und der 20000er liegst etwas falsch, wenn Du schreibst, der Body wäre gleich. Die 10000er hat eine viel höhere Übersetzung und einen höheren Schnureinzug. (anderes Getriebe )
> Meines Wissens nach bekommst Du in Deutschland die 10000er Stella nur ohne die 16000er E-Spule und ohne den zweiten Kurbelknauf#d
> ...



Ich kann Martin nur in allen seinen Ausführungen zustimmen. Es handelt sich um die 10.000 FA und nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es auch nur eine Kurbel und auch keine Ersatzspule.


----------



## Chris26071 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

ok, ich bin jetzt selber durcheinander.

Es gibt eine stellas SW (PG) mit niedrigem gear ration
Dann gibts eine SW (HG) mit einen hohen gear ratio
Dann gibts eine Stella FA
und dann noch die AR und FW aber die sind unwichtig

Ich hab eine Stella 15000 und die ist made in japan ich hab mich verschrieben, die stella die ich hab ist die SW HG und hat 2 Griffe und 2 Spulen. Sorry.

MFG Chris


----------



## duck_68 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



Chris26071 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Stella 15000 und die ist made in japan ich hab mich verschrieben, die stella die ich hab ist die SW HG und hat 2 Griffe und 2 Spulen. Sorry.
> 
> MFG Chris




Hallo Chris,

eine 15.000er Stella kenne ich nicht. Wie alt ist Deine Rolle, im aktuellen (japanischen) Shimano-Katalog gibt es sie jedenfalls nicht. Google brachte auch keine befriedigenden Ergebnisse.

Kann es sein, dass Du einen 10.000er Body mit einer 16.000er Spule besitzt?

Stell vielleicht mal ein Photo ein, die Rolle würde mich sehr interessieren.


Viele Grüße
Martin#h


----------



## Sailfisch (27. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Kai, danke für die PM, evt komm ich mal drauff zurück. Ist das zeitlich begrenzt?



Jupp, ich müßte es spätestens Mitte nächste Woche wissen, weil ich dann bestellen will und die Preise bekomme ich nur dann, wenn eine gewisse Mindestanzahl abgenommen wird.


----------



## Chris26071 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

ja es ist ein 10 body mit 16000 spule nicht 15000 sorry!!
bin verwirrt da dir rolle in malaysia (heimat) und ich sie nur 1X im jahr fuer ein monat befish.

MFG Chris


----------



## duck_68 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Hallo Chris,

hatte ich mir fast gedacht, da ich beim googlen überhaupt nix über eine 15.000er Stella gefunden habe. Nix desto trotz, sieht die große Stella einfach nur geil aus:l :l 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Chris26071 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

und dafuer macht sie auch ne bombe in der Tasche!! Ajaaa, dan braucht man ja noch eine schoene rute weil auf der alten wuerde das ja billig ausschun. und wenn alles passt dann traeumt man schon ueber die naechste.


----------



## duck_68 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*



Chris26071 schrieb:


> und dafuer macht sie auch ne bombe in der Tasche!! Ajaaa, dan braucht man ja noch eine schoene rute weil auf der alten wuerde das ja billig ausschun. und wenn alles passt dann traeumt man schon ueber die naechste.





.... kannst Du Gedanken lesen:q :q :q


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Günstig an Stella 10.000 und Tiagra 20 über Sammelbestellung*

Sofern noch jemand Interesse hat,  so sollte er sich zeitnah an mich wenden, in den kommenden Tagen werde ich bestellen.


----------

